# Staying healthy on cycle



## McDuffy (May 21, 2015)

This past cycle, I stopped doing cardio because it took time away from lifting and stopped eating vegetable so i could stuff more protein and carbs down my throat. Eating large quantities of protein and carbs and a daily weight gain shake with no cardio i feel has left me unhealthy. My bulk was initially supposed to be clean, but i realized that getting 4000 cal a day eating clean is very difficult so i just started eating all kinds of foods. Anything really.

Since i started doing this i've been on and off sick non-stop. 

Also something i think i should talk about is that during the first 6 weeks of my cycle when i gained 20+ pounds (during cycle 186 lbs to 214 lbs then down to 209 lbs all morning weights) i started to get really bad shortness of breath, at one point i was sitting in a meeting feeling light headed and breathing very heavy and people turned to me to ask if i was ok. Since i've grown my lungs haven't been the same, they feel unhealthy. I haven't smoked in 9 months. 

Anybody have this experience or know whats going on? is this the normal growing pains of gear use?


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 21, 2015)

Yes I can relate. You have to eat right to be healthy and keep from being sick. Healthy foods,  Green veggies and vitamin C can get you back on track.

What AAS you were using?

You hear coaches tell athletes to breath through their nose and with good reasons. When you start a strict excercise program it's not uncommon to develop asphma like symptoms. When you breath through nose it warms the air slightly making it more acceptable for your lungs. The air doesn't get warmed as much when you breath through your mouth. The science term is excercise enduced asthma. It's treatable and is actually pretty common.
I've seen people with the same problem that swear they don't breath through their mouth in excercise but they do. Make a conscious effort to monitor your breathing, it's a huge advantage later on.

Sounds like your problem is food & training tech. related more than gear.

I'm at work now so I can't post in more detail right now.


----------



## Yaya (May 21, 2015)

I always try to do some sort of cardio

Chug a ton of water before bed

Take a bunch of vitamins.... 

I don't overdue the protein because I don't wanna add extra stress to the kidneys

And I pray to certain saints to get me through those tough days.. Saint Gillingham is great. .. he's the patron saint of breathing better while on cycle


----------



## Azog (May 21, 2015)

HIIT Cardio during bulks aids massively in overall health. Red palm fruit extract, tudca, nac, cal mag zinc, fish oil, niacin and curcumin along with HIIT have my bloods 100% normal during a decent size blast.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2015)

I have had to add cardio in for a few of my guys who got too far out of shape at some point.

It sucks but the reality is its good for you. Start monitoring your blood pressure and get your blood work done to check crit levels too.


----------



## McDuffy (May 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, just got back from the doc. He did a chemistry panel on me while i was on cycle (couple months ago, maybe 7 weeks in) and the blood work came back clean, just said my white blood cell count was high but everything else normal. He said I need to start using my inhaler again. I've tested negative for asthma but i used to use the inhaler before runs, i'm going to start using it daily again. 

I'm only on week 2 of PCT, can i start cardio again now or should i wait a month for my natty test levels to come back up. I don't want to lose my gains...

Oh Big Game i was on 900mg/week test e for 14 weeks


----------



## McDuffy (May 22, 2015)

i love my doc


----------

